# Moving to Australia



## Sathiapal (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,

We are from India. My son is an Australian citizen (passport holder) and is getting married in Aug 2019. His wife to be (Indian citizen) is a Specialist in Gynecology (Master of Surgery-Gynec). She will join my son after marriage on Spouse visa. For her to start working in Australia as a medical specialist, can someone guide us on what the requirements are? Any help/advise will be deeply appreciated. Thank you.

Regards


----------



## PattyO (Nov 29, 2018)

The applicant must be sponsored by their Australian independent or de-facto partner aged over 18 years, and the sponsorship must be for a minimum period of 2 years.

General requirements for Australian partner visas are:

The sponsor of the applicant must be an Australian permanent resident, Australian citizen, or eligible New Zealand citizen.
Both the applicant and the sponsor must be aged over 18 years.
The applicant must be married to or in a relationship with the sponsoring partner for at least 12 months.

A satisfactory proof that the relationship or the marriage is genuine, e.g. that you live together, that the relationship is strong and there is mutual commitment. This happens usually by attending an interview and providing documentation including photos, joint bank statements etc.

There are 2 types of partner visa: Temporary partner visa and Permanent partner visa.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Bringing a partner or family
​You might want to bring your partner or family over to join you temporarily or permanently in Australia.

How you do this will depend on whether you are a visa holder or not, and if you are visa holder, which visa you have.

Australian citizens or permanent residents inviting family
Identify if it is going to be temporarily or permanently
Find the right visa based on their intention. Explore visa options for joining your partner or family
Visa holders inviting family
Identify if it is going to be temporarily or permanently
Check if your visa allows subsequent entrant and that you have previously declared the members of your family. See list of all visas
If your visa does not allow subsequent entrants, they will need to apply for a visa based on their intention. Explore visa options for joining your partner or family

You get info here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/bringing-someone/bringing-partner-or-family


----------

